# Fifa 2010 PS3 League - Is there one?



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Just noticed the PSN tags so I'll add them tonight.

Do you guys have a friends league setup yet? If not anyone intrested?

fed up with the little c**ts disconnecting when I'm winning (dosnt happen alot so more annoying when it does)


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate it when that happens! Make sure you send bad rep or whatever it is you can do, I can't remember on the PS3? Sure you can report them though or give bad feedback? I find it funny when I come across someone a lot better than I am and they win, I still try and I learn a lot more playing them, just can't remember my PSN. It's got maggi in it though!


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I would like to join a league too! I don't mind creating one and then people can join?


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

dal23 said:


> I would like to join a league too! I don't mind creating one and then people can join?


Get one created, im sure people will want to join


----------

